
Ask HN: What is the biggest question that isn't being asked right now? - jamesthesnake12
In the mid- late 2000&#x27;s the question was &quot; why do housing prices keep going up regardless of events&#x2F;geography&quot;. What is the question why are missing now ?
======
Sunset
How long do we need to atone for our parents' mistakes.

